

Kickstarter about Tech Entrepreneurs & US Immigration - tarikjn

Hi everyone,<p>I am directing a documentary about the US immigration to speak out about the difficulties for entrepreneurs to secure visas or be admitted as business visitors, and in particular those raising or seeking to raise angel-funding. It does also concern foreign entrepreneurs going through the Y Combinator program. I need your support to reach the goal of $2,000 to finance the documentary:<p>http://kck.st/eDSWJf<p>As of right now, there are 26 hours to go ad $520 to raise, please support!<p>-Tarik
======
adaugelli
Clickable Link:

<http://kck.st/eDSWJf>

~~~
tarikjn
Thanks Adam!

------
robbkunz
I invested...

Good Luck!

~~~
tarikjn
Thank you very much Robb! Looks like we'll reach the goal :)

------
dttg30
here we go! Just funded the last USD 25.00

